# [solved]Latex + \usepackage{helvet} - Fehlermeldung

## ibaF

Hi,

ich versuche gerade ein LaTeX Dokument zu erstellen.

Beim Compilieren erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, dass das Paket helvet nicht funktioniert.

Unter Windows mit Notepad++ und Miktex funktionierte das ganz noch.

An was könnte das liegen?

Ich verwende hier GVim (7.3.50) und vim-latex(1.8.23.20100129).

Mein System:

Linux schnecki-workstation 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Dec 28 10:50:30 CET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Hier der Kopf des Dokuments:

```

\documentclass[a4paper,liststotoc]{scrreprt}

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}

\usepackage{graphicx}%Package um Bilder zu laden

\usepackage{fancyhdr}%Paket für Kopfzeilen

%\usepackage{titlesec}

\usepackage[scaled=.95]{helvet}%Packet für Schriftart Helvetica (Arial)

```

Die Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/4Nmi5JTm

Das selbe bzw. einen Fehler erhalte ich auch bei dem Paket titlesec.

Ein 

```
find \ -name "helvet*" 
```

liefert mir folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/psnfss/helvet.sty
> 
> 

 

Die Datei müsste ja also da sein   :Rolling Eyes:  ?!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

lg,

Fabi

----------

## manuels

Hmm, Helvetica ist eine lizensierte Schrift. Ich denke nicht, dass du die mit dem ebuild umsonst bekommst.

----------

## mastacloak

Also Dein Minimalbeispiel läuft bei mir ohne Probleme durch.

Hast Du auch mal ein Minimalbeispiel probiert?

Meine installierten texlive-Pakete:

```

[I] app-text/texlive (2008@24.09.2010): A complete TeX distribution

[I] app-text/texlive-core (2008-r7@24.09.2010): A complete TeX distribution

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-basic (2008-r1@24.09.2010): TeXLive Essential programs and files

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-bibtexextra (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Extra BibTeX styles

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive TeX Live documentation

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-english (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive English documentation

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-german (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive German documentation

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsextra (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Extra fonts

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Recommended fonts

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-formatsextra (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Extra formats

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-genericextra (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Extra generic packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Recommended generic packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-htmlxml (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive HTML/SGML/XML support

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-langgerman (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive German

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-latex (2008-r2@24.09.2010): TeXLive Basic LaTeX packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-latex3 (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive LaTeX3 packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-latexextra (2008-r1@24.09.2010): TeXLive LaTeX supplementary packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended (2008-r2@24.09.2010): TeXLive LaTeX recommended packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-mathextra (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Advanced math typesetting

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-metapost (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive MetaPost (and Metafont) drawing packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-pictures (2008-r1@24.09.2010): TeXLive Graphics packages and programs

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Plain TeX supplementary packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-pstricks (2008-r1@25.09.2010): TeXLive PSTricks packages

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-psutils (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive Extra font utilities

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-science (2008@25.09.2010): TeXLive Typesetting for natural and computer sciences

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-texinfo (2008@24.09.2010): TeXLive GNU Texinfo
```

BTW: Die Font ist natürlich tatsächlich nicht die echte kostenpflichtige Helvetica sondern die URW Nimbus Sans (siehe z.B. http://www.tug.dk/FontCatalogue/helvetica/)

----------

## ibaF

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du auch mal ein Minimalbeispiel probiert? 

 

Nein, das hab ich noch nicht gemacht, werd ich aber heute mittag gleich mal noch machen.

Ich sitz grad nicht am meinem gentoo rechner.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Meine installierten texlive-Pakete: 

 

Werden die texlive-Pakete mit automatisch mit vim-latex installiert?

 *Quote:*   

> BTW: Die Font ist natürlich tatsächlich nicht die echte kostenpflichtige Helvetica sondern die URW Nimbus Sans

 

Gut, die sieht aber ansich ja nicht schlecht, bzw. gleich aus.

Und 

```
find
```

 findet die datei ja auch.

lg,

Fabi[/code]

----------

## Necoro

 *ibaF wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Meine installierten texlive-Pakete:  
> 
> Werden die texlive-Pakete mit automatisch mit vim-latex installiert?

 

Nein. Vim-Latex ist nur eine Latex-Umgebung für Vim. Um Latex auch wirklich nutzen zu können, musst du app-text/texlive installieren (plus noch evtl einige andere texlive-Pakete, je nachdem was du brauchst)

----------

## ibaF

[quote="Necoro"][quote="ibaF"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein. Vim-Latex ist nur eine Latex-Umgebung für Vim. Um Latex auch wirklich nutzen zu können, musst du app-text/texlive installieren (plus noch evtl einige andere texlive-Pakete, je nachdem was du brauchst)

 

Vielen Dank.

Die werd ich gleich mal installieren und das ganze testen.

lg,

Fabi

----------

## mastacloak

Da auf Deinem System die helvet.sty installiert ist und LaTeX auch nicht gleich mit "command not found" o.ä. abgebrochen hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du mindestens schon eine Minimalinstallation von texlive draufhast.

Wenn ich mir Deine Fehlermeldung nochmal genau anschaue, findet LaTeX u.a. phvr8t.tfm, phvb8t.tfm nicht.

Diese Font Metrics sind im Paket

```
dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2008
```

enthalten und müssten dann unter

```
/usr/share/texmf-dist/fonts/tfm/adobe/helvetic/
```

zu finden sein.

BTW: helvet.sty ist nicht die Font selbst, sondern nur das LaTeX-Paket um Helvetica bzw. Derivate nutzen zu können. Die eigentliche Font liegt dann im o.g. Verzeichnis, wozu u.a. die Font Metrics gehören.Last edited by mastacloak on Thu Feb 10, 2011 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Vielleicht ist auch noch eine alte tetex-Installation drauf? Oder irgendwann mal was selbergebasteltes...

/edit: Nachtrag: vim-latex zieht doch ein rudimentäres texlive mit laut ebuild. Also ist wohl etwas da, aber du solltest dir evtl noch mal die Useflags anschauen (von texlive) und einige mehr setzen, denke ich.

----------

## ibaF

also nach der installation der tex-live paktete hat alles funktioniert.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

lg,

Fabi

----------

